# Which is the best engine for my ride?



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear Members,

I am from Pakistan and recently purchased this awesome car as even today i love Nissan B12. The car is in awesome condition. It has GA15DE motor inside which i want to replace soon. I want to know can i put SR16VE series engines in that B12? It is really hard to find that engines in my country, so i have the options of GA16DE, QG15 and some other but i dont want alterations, just want the new engine to be placed on the existing foundation.
Your help will be highly appriciable.

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Best engine" is subjective and can mean different things to different people. The GA16DE isn't going to give you much benefit over the GA15DE. Any swap you do is going to require some kind of fabrication and wiring work to get the task accomplished. The SR20 will fit in the engine bay just fine and many consider it to be one of the best Nissan 4-cyl. engines made when it comes to durability and performance. If performance is your goal, that would probably be the best way to go. Many have also used the CA18DE engine, as it did come from the factory in the Pulsar NX SE and also works well in the B12 platform.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks @smj999smj for your kind reply. I know that it is necessary to do the electrical work what is my concern is about engine foundation. I want an engine that should be awesome in performance + Power as well should be placed on existing foundation as i dont want to do some kind of welding in the frame to place the engine. How about QG15DE, can it be placed on existing foundation?
People say that SR16VE is also good performance engine?
SR20DE is very rare here, people normally put Toyota 4EFE engines as well in B12.

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

QG engines in the US have had problems with head gaskets, so I would recommend it, personally. The SR16VE would probably be a good choice. Unfortunately, we never got the SR-VE engines in the US, but those that follow the SR engines are well aware of them.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

If we compare GA15DE vs GA16DE whose build is more reliable? 

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------

